

An alternative education system - akshayshinde7
https://medium.com/@semicolon_sucks/an-alternative-education-system-2e8092c5031f

======
akshayshinde7
This is just the first draft of my plan. I'm not sure if it is the right
approach. I really need some feedback from you guys.

